

Google Code Jam 2010 registration now open - 0xdeadc0de
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/04/google-code-jam-2010-registration-now.html

======
memetichazard
Wow, this is interesting, I thought. Then I looked at the rules. Argh, stupid
Quebec. Which particular law is it that prohibits me from competing anyways?

~~~
Isamu
I believe it is that Quebec requires registration and fees from contest
organizers. As a result large contests routinely exclude Quebec.

